# Trooper First Class Shaft S. Hunter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper First Class*

*Shaft S. Hunter*

Maryland State Police, Maryland

End of Watch: Saturday, May 21, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 39
Tour of Duty: 11 years
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit
Date of Incident: May 21, 2011
Weapon Used: Automobile; Motorcycle
Suspect Info: Not available

Trooper Shaft Hunter was killed when his patrol car collided with the back of a tractor trailer that was parked on the shoulder of I-95 in Howard County at approximately 2:40 am. It is believed that he was pursuing a speeding motorcycle when the collision occurred.

Trooper Hunter had served with the Maryland State Police for 11 years. He is survived by his wife and six children.
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

Maryland State Police
1201 Reisterstown Road
Pikesville, MD 21208

Phone: (410) 486-3101


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Trooper Hunter.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

RIP Trooper Hunter.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## ck4664 (Mar 28, 2011)

Rest in Peace!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------

